

Holy Cash Cow, Batman - Content Is Back - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/10/business/media/10warner.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
jrockway
_Ka-ching. The opening-day box office receipts for the Batman film “The Dark
Knight” had just set a record. And for myriad reasons — including the late
Heath Ledger’s delicious turn as the Joker — the blockbuster is still filling
theaters on a pace that may land it just behind “Titanic” on the list of all-
time, top-grossing films._

Psh. If it were legal to shoot file-sharers on sight, it would be the highest
grossing movie ever! Won't someone _please_ think of the movie executives?

------
sysop073
I should really sign up for an nytimes.com account considering the number of
times/day i bypass their login prompt

